# Genuine Seller?



## Nero Egernia (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey, I think I might need some help here. I am wanting to buy a lizard over east but for some reason, as I communicate with the seller, I am having a few reservations. I'm not naming any names. I don't know if it's something to worry about or if I am just being suspicious. Have bought over east no problems, the sellers were very helpful and informative, but this seller I am communicating with doesn't seem to be giving me a lot of, nor consistent, information. Are there usually scammers in the reptile world? Am I just being paranoid? I don't want to blurb out private information, but would like to know what's involved in wildlife department regulations over in Queensland.


----------



## oystapog (Oct 14, 2015)

call the dpi, they will tell you if the person holds a permit.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 14, 2015)

Is this seller on RDU? There are some scammers on there from time to time.


----------



## Snapped (Oct 14, 2015)

Go with your gut instinct, if they aren't providing consistent information, then something is wrong.

Even people with a valid WL licence can and have before ripped people off, or you don't get the healthy animal you were after. Unfortunately, scammers are everywhere, even in the reptile world. 

I will only buy from a reputable seller (interstate) or locally where I can see the animal. 

QLD licencing link is here if it helps : https://www.qld.gov.au/environment/plants-animals/wildlife-permits/recreational-licence/


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 14, 2015)

Not on RDU. They're on Gumtree. I don't want to keep asking questions because I don't want to be irritating or something, and I don't want to suddenly back out and become a tyre-kicker because I know how frustrating they can be. Well the movement permit seems to work at least.


----------



## pirate_reps (Oct 14, 2015)

yes, there is a ton of scammers in the reptile world. Be careful and like snapped said, follow your gut instinct.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 14, 2015)

Gumtree would have lots of scammers selling wild caught animals etc


----------



## snakehunter (Oct 14, 2015)

Try a phone call instead of just email / text, can usually get a better 'feel' of the person at the other end that way if unsure


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 14, 2015)

Agreed [MENTION=34451]Snapped[/MENTION] would never buy interstate from anyone other than an established breeder or someone who has used a breeder and can recommend them. Certainly would never buy from gumtree especially interstate.


----------



## Sean_L (Oct 14, 2015)

I have purchased a number of animals from Gumtree via interstate transactions. I have yet to be stung but I'm very thorough and consider myself a pretty decent judge of character. 

That being said, the number of ridiculous ads on Gumtree from scrubs offering skinks they found in their backyards for hundreds of dollars is absurd. 
Unless the seller is particularly devious, it usually doesn't take too much scrutiny to identify whether or not they're genuine.

While the advice above is useful in a general sense, some more details could help us with your particular conundrum. 

Is the animal/s really worth the trouble in this case?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh yes, I have seen some really silly ads on Gumtree in which case I wouldn't touch with a barge-pole.  

I'm not sure how much details I can give on here. I think it is worth the trouble as the species I'm looking for is very rarely up for sale in Western Australia. The lizard also looks quite nice as far as I can tell. But yeah, sometimes I feel I should back out as for some reason I don't feel overly comfortable in dealing with them, but other times I feel as though I am being too suspicious.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2015)

I exported some geckos from Vic to a W.A a couple of seasons ago. As I understand your permits only last 7 days and are quite costly If you are having doubts I wouldn't recommend it. If you have the chance, ask around about them otherwise search for keepers of the species that have a good reputation.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Oct 16, 2015)

Please, PLEASE be careful on gumtree. I got my first Python off gumtree and it was the best move I've ever made, then the second one I got off a interstate gumtree add was infested with mites, and had retained shed all over it. You roll the dice with interstate adds, so please be careful.


----------



## Wokka (Oct 16, 2015)

I wonder why buyers need to buy common reptiles from interstate? In the end after permits, freight costs and hassle the cost can be the same or dearer than local purchases but without the support!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 17, 2015)

mad_at_arms said:


> I exported some geckos from Vic to a W.A a couple of seasons ago. As I understand your permits only last 7 days and are quite costly If you are having doubts I wouldn't recommend it. If you have the chance, ask around about them otherwise search for keepers of the species that have a good reputation.




True, the import permits are quite costly. But haven't applied for one yet for this particular lizard. 




Wokka said:


> I wonder why buyers need to buy common reptiles from interstate? In the end after permits, freight costs and hassle the cost can be the same or dearer than local purchases but without the support!




The lizard I'm looking for is not at all common within Western Australia. If it's not a Carpet or Stimson python, or Dwarf Bearded Dragon, then it's not very easy to find as far as I can tell.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Wokka said:


> I wonder why buyers need to buy common reptiles from interstate? In the end after permits, freight costs and hassle the cost can be the same or dearer than local purchases but without the support!



I wondered that selling/exporting 4 juvi W.A Odeura marmorata to some one living in W.A. It would have cost the buyer nearly $200 for the permit alone.


----------

